

Lattice Multiplication – An Easy Way to Multiply Numbers or Polynomials - strategy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A8LTptgpGU

======
ColinWright
So, this is actually identical to the standard long multiplication system, but
laid out in a grid that takes a long time to draw.

Am I missing something?

~~~
tokenadult
Colin, some of the "reform math" programs in the United States from the 1990s
to the early 2000s insisted that school pupils routinely learn to do their
multiplication with a lattice, supposedly because that is easier to learn,
with the result that I have had very smart pupils in my local supplemental
program who couldn't do multiplication by any other method. Fortunately, these
days the insistence on lattice multiplication as the best procedure for school
mathematics is decried by many and is gradually falling by the wayside.

P.S. A good website for articles on education reform issues is Education Next,

[http://educationnext.org/](http://educationnext.org/)

which has much better articles than most articles that are submitted for
discussion or comment on Hacker News about education reform and education
policy.

------
asow92
I could see this being an implementation interview question. Neat stuff.

